# 2 phones losing connection?



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I have 2 original droids. One is activated on VZW while the other is not activated at all. Both are rooted and running GPA 16 beta. My google connection keeps going in and out. I will have it and then it will be gone. I found out that if I put one phone into airplane mode that the phone out of airplane mode will stay connected to google. How can I get both phones connected to google? One will be 3G/wifi and the other is just wifi.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

What do you mean by "My google connection keeps going in and out"? Can you elaborate on this a bit more, please?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

when I have a connection to Google servers I can use Gtalk and other Apps that require a connection to google servers. On GB you can see if you have a connection because your 3G/wifi and cell service bars will be green. When you lose the connection they turn white.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you saying that the apps don't work at all? Are you able to get other data?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

The apps work but lets say I go into Google talk. If I dont have a connection it gives me an error. You dont have a connection to the servers your messages will be sent when online or something along that line.


----------

